#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Dowload outlook email attachment to my pc folder

## din.malay

I have Outlook Email Attachment in different folder FX:-INBOX,OUT BOX, DRAFT etc. and i want to copy all of email attachment and past to my pc folder using excel vba. Please help me.

----------

